# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  PSL and Euro Pharmacies: very bad.

## Slacker78

Hello guys, this is my second thread about PSL ( Purity Source Lab ) and Euro-Pharmacies.

As many of us know, PSL is just a supplier which sell Euro-Pharmacies products. This is my personal experience.

I started a test-only 12 weeks cycle with Test Cyp 600mg ordered by PSL. The vial is dosed 200mg/ML ( as reported on it ). I injected it 300mg 2x at week. 

I dosed my AI ( arimidex ) 0.50 EOD. 

Results:

- Bloodwork repeated 2 times at month showed not particular alterations, neither in HCT, HB etc... lipids panel and liver panel was ok. Only E2 seemed a bit low... and this explained my fatigue feelings and other typical low E2 symptoms....

- No particular sex drive and this was very strange, being 600mg of Test at week is not a joke.... 

- Even though on hypercaloric diet with high carb, my weight didn't gain so much... around 1.8 kg in 9 weeks... little strength gain, little vascularity... nothing of relevant... neither so much fat burning even though a lot of cardio every day....


I thought i was wrong something... so after deciding to extend my cycle up to 16 weeks switching compounds, i ordered Tren Ace 100mg/ML always on PSL... Euro-Pharmacies brand.... i reduced Test Cyp dosage to 400mg/Week and did Tren Ace 100mg/EOD... after 2 weeks i did BW again and my focus went to prolactin... and it strangely was perfect in a low part of range, no sides expect a bit of anxiety, no particular weight gain, even though in hypercaloric diet.... nothing... !

Now there's the most interesting part... 

I switched to Test Prop at 100mg/EOD *PHARMACEUTICAL GRADE* i bought in a Pharmacy of my friend stacked with PSL/Euro-Pharmacies Tren Ace.... and within 1 week, i had weight and mass gains, strength gain also, more energy and sex drive increased like an horse.... !

1 week of Test Prop of 100mg/EOD PHARMACEUTICAL GRADE, against 600mg of Test Cyp and Tren Ace 100mg/EOD of PSL/Euro-Pharmacies !

I think this experience does not leave space to further comments. Never more PSL/Euro-Pharmacies. NEVER. As many folks claims in other places, that's UNDERDOSED GARGABE, at least the injectable gear. Stay away from it please. 

Wasted Money and wasted time. SHIT.

----------


## David LoPan

This is not a source site. There are a lot of fake sites out there that counterfeit other peoples gear. Did you check to see if it was legit?

----------


## Slacker78

> This is not a source site. There are a lot of fake sites out there that counterfeit other peoples gear. Did you check to see if it was legit?


What are the criteria through which i could state it's legit ?

----------


## David LoPan

they have a serial (batch) and Auth code that you can put in on their site

Check your PM

----------


## Couchlockd

I followed slackers journey with PSL. he got it from the right place.

----------


## Slacker78

> they have a serial (batch) and Auth code that you can put in on their site
> 
> Check your PM


i have checked right now on euro-pharmacies site the batch NO. and Auth code as reported in box. The product seems to be valid.... but we don't know if it's valid JUST THE BOX !

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Psl is legit from what I’ve read. What were your test levels ?

----------


## David LoPan

I have never used them so I am not sure. I know others that swear by them. I am in the US so I use a domestic place. 

(DO NOT PM FOR A SOURCE!) <------KelKel is my go-to guy for source checks.  :Smilie:

----------


## Obs

> I have never used them so I am not sure. I know others that swear by them. I am in the US so I use a domestic place. 
> 
> (DO NOT PM FOR A SOURCE!) <------KelKel is my go-to guy for source checks.


Oh shiiiit...
Because thats just what kel wants is 5 thousands pms from newbies that have no clue about gear, asking if their source is "legit brah?"

Dave I have never seen kel get irritated but...
 :Wink:

----------


## Charlie67

> I have never used them so I am not sure. I know others that swear by them. I am in the US so I use a domestic place. 
> 
> (DO NOT PM FOR A SOURCE!) <------KelKel is my go-to guy for source checks.


Well there's fightin' words, lol

----------


## Slacker78

I have no check still my Test level, but i have not doubt i have them over physiological level.... the question is "how much" over my physiological level and i guess it does not correspond to the amount of gear i have injected in these months... there's no other reason could explain so poor gain i got even though 600mg cyp of test at week. This stuff is underdosed, period. It was needed just 1 week of Test Prop 100mg/EOD ( even though stacked with Tren Ace 100mg/EOD purchased by PSL ) to notice a difference.... 1 week of 100mg Test Prop against with almost 10 weeks of 600mg Test Cyp. Yes i have seen some gain during this period, but they does not legitimize the amount injected and the sacrifices i did through diet and training.

Moral: if i should believe these are AAS cycling results, it shouldn't be worth it using. And i know i'm not the only one out there, who claims null/poor gains while on PSL gear. I don't think is Euro-Pharmacies neither, because nobody knows what happen when PSL receive the REAL product, open and water down it so re-bottle and re-seal the vial, saving on the total amount.

Actually, if i look the Test Cypionate vial, it seems simply water... it does not seems OIL ... it's transparent and so fluid/thin.....

bah....

----------


## cousinmuscles

I have tried euro pharmacies test base and tren base, they barely did anything. Just some increased pump and vascularity at 300mg test base and 100mg tren base pre workout. But lots and lots of PIP!

They're too cheap to be real and that is my honest answer. They do a terrific job at making it look professionally manufactured.

----------


## cousinmuscles

> I have no check still my Test level, but i have not doubt i have them over physiological level.... the question is "how much" over my physiological level and i guess it does not correspond to the amount of gear i have injected in these months... there's no other reason could explain so poor gain i got even though 600mg cyp of test at week. This stuff is underdosed, period. It was needed just 1 week of Test Prop 100mg/EOD ( even though stacked with Tren Ace 100mg/EOD purchased by PSL ) to notice a difference.... 1 week of 100mg Test Prop against with almost 10 weeks of 600mg Test Cyp. Yes i have seen some gain during this period, but they does not legitimize the amount injected and the sacrifices i did through diet and training.
> 
> Moral: if i should believe these are AAS cycling results, it shouldn't be worth it using. And i know i'm not the only one out there, who claims null/poor gains while on PSL gear. I don't think is Euro-Pharmacies neither, because nobody knows what happen when PSL receive the REAL product, open and water down it so re-bottle and re-seal the vial, saving on the total amount.
> 
> *Actually, if i look the Test Cypionate vial, it seems simply water... it does not seems OIL ... it's transparent and so fluid/thin.....*
> 
> bah....


My own test E brew made with MCT oil is like that though!

----------


## Slacker78

> I have tried euro pharmacies test base and tren base, *they barely did anything*. Just some increased pump and vascularity at 300mg test base and 100mg tren base pre workout. But lots and lots of PIP!
> 
> They're too cheap to be real and that is my honest answer. They do a terrific job at making it look professionally manufactured.


Exact. Just "Something".... nothing more. That's why i think this is very underdosed stuff. Many vets tell about profound changing on body composition just with 100mg/EOD of TREN Ace in a few weeks ( REAL and FULLY DOSED TREN ) ! I'm the same as 2 weeks ago and i injected 100-120mg/EOD of Tren Ace ( PSL/Euro-Pharmacies ) almost for 3 weeks. Is this ( Tren ) the "king" of AAS ? Is this ? Ohhh.... unbelieveable.... it's just underdosed garbage. Period.

----------


## brochata69

I made an account just to let you know I'm also on the same boat, 2 labs with no results! I think they're selective scammers, some has results while others, nothing! It was Test E btw! I can't say if the other items wasn't working, Aromasin seemed to work along with Dbol but not the test Es, bunk.

----------


## Obs

Psl will refund or send more gear with bloodwork.

----------


## Slacker78

> I made an account just to let you know I'm also on the same boat, 2 labs with no results! I think they're selective scammers, some has results while others, nothing! It was Test E btw! I can't say if the other items wasn't working, Aromasin seemed to work along with Dbol but not the test Es, bunk.


The problem could be related to Euro-Pharmacies, PSL is just a distributor. I think that there are batches which are good dosed and other ones which are very underdosed. I think that this could happen with injectable gear rather oral ones. In every case the dose per ML is always absolutely not real... i injected 500mg/week for 10 weeks of Nandrolone decanoate i got from them, and my prolactin raised up just 2 point and i didn't have so much results ! If you read "250mg/ML" start to think it could be nearly an half or maybe less. Don't think that elsewhere could be so much different... finding an UGL that "promise" the dose declared, is very rare.. and in that case, the cost should be very higher, the double maybe you can find on PSL.

----------


## Slacker78

I remember with friends which knew i was on cycle.. and they told me: "Hey... but are you sure you're on AAS ? You're always the same one !"... later i realized that i was NO on AAS...because the whole gear, was all a bunk. My strengh was always the same, my weight too... and i felt always tired... are these AAS results ? No.. these are EP/PSL results, so FRESH WATER. Just orals and fat burners by them, no more injectables.

----------


## brochata69

> I remember with friends which knew i was on cycle.. and they told me: "Hey... but are you sure you're on AAS ? You're always the same one !"... later i realized that i was NO on AAS...because the whole gear, was all a bunk. My strengh was always the same, my weight too... and i felt always tired... are these AAS results ? No.. these are EP/PSL results, so FRESH WATER. Just orals and fat burners by them, no more injectables.


Definitely understandable. I’ll admit, their dbol and Aromasin did worked so I’ll give them that, I’ll stay away from the injextables.

----------

